# Double Bass Prop



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

This year I'm adding a bass player to my pirate band.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Headless!



Headless said:


> OMG that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jestor (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks, Jestor! It's made out of plywood, poster board and Krylon spray paint, just like Stradivarius did.



Jestor said:


> Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil Bob said:


> Thanks, Jestor! It's made out of plywood, poster board and Krylon spray paint, just like Stradivarius did.


I think I just heard him roll over in his grave

Nice looking bass! Don't forget to cut the F holes (that's a technical string player term:jol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. At first I thought this was going to be a fish prop.


----------



## Haunted Horror Shack (Sep 17, 2011)

That thing is cool. When I first looked at it I thought you were building a real stand up bass.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just beautiful, it is going to be a show piece in the band, for sure!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob, you rock. That looks incredible.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

WOW! Very nice work! Can't wait to see it with the whole band!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

As always, BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think I just heard him roll over in his grave
> 
> Nice looking bass! Don't forget to cut the F holes (that's a technical string player term:jol


Thanks Roxy! Lol, I'm going to paint the F-holes on. The front face is 1/2 inch plywood, and I think paint would read better.


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just a thought, you could cut out the f-holes and drop in a red light, could ad an evil creepiness factor.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Looks good. At first I thought this was going to be a fish prop.


I know! It should be spelled "base". I'm sure there's a good reason for it, like some musician couldn't spell and his musician friends didn't want to make him feel stupid. Or something.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey, "Strad" had to brush on his Krylon. None of that spray can stuff!

You did a nice job on this.
I thought you'd do the stick and wash basin type of bass for this kind of band.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Haunted Horror Shack said:


> That thing is cool. When I first looked at it I thought you were building a real stand up bass.


Thanks Haunted Horror Shack! I used a real bass blueprint.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Dixie said:


> Just beautiful, it is going to be a show piece in the band, for sure!


Thanks Dixie!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

The Pod said:


> WOW! Very nice work! Can't wait to see it with the whole band!


Thanks The Pod! He's going next to Davy Jones on the pipe organ.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

trishaanne said:


> As always, BEAUTIFUL work.


Aww thanks Pattie!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

tcass01 said:


> Just a thought, you could cut out the f-holes and drop in a red light, could ad an evil creepiness factor.


That is a great idea! I am so going to do that!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice work dude...

An upright bass by an upright guy.

My bass player just bought another real one for a mere $8,000, I'll have to tell him he can make his own now!

I think Strad used a little Elmer's glue on his though....hahaha

http://www.stradivarius.com/


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Omg man!! That is awesome!!! Can't wait to see the group in action... A+ on your wood working skills!!!


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Needs a violin. 

Seriously though, nice work!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I wish I had something smartass to say but I don't. To replicate a stringed instrument of this size is daunting. You captured (in a halloween way) the essence of a beautifly crafted bass. BTW an oversized bass is called a contra bass not a double bass. As a drummer,The term double base brings on visions of Louie Bellson or Alex Van halen (Quadra bass??)


Aside from my musical whims that thing looks fantastic!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks fantastic. I can't wait to see a pictures of the whole band. Dare I hope for a video?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Nice work dude...
> 
> An upright bass by an upright guy.
> 
> ...


Lol upright guy. Thanks Homey! I did use Elmer's. And a nail gun, lol.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

curley said:


> Omg man!! That is awesome!!! Can't wait to see the group in action... A+ on your wood working skills!!!


Thanks Curly! Here's the rest of the band from last year. The bass player will be beside the organ.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

niblique71 said:


> I wish I had something smartass to say but I don't. To replicate a stringed instrument of this size is daunting. You captured (in a halloween way) the essence of a beautifly crafted bass. BTW an oversized bass is called a contra bass not a double bass. As a drummer,The term double base brings on visions of Louie Bellson or Alex Van halen (Quadra bass??)
> 
> Aside from my musical whims that thing looks fantastic!!!


Thanks niblique! I wanted it to look like it could be real. A dark corner will only help, lol.
Wikipedia called it a double bass, but it said "The double bass, also called the string bass, upright bass, standup bass or contrabass". I got all the plans and reference pics by googling double bass. Potato Potahdo.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

scareme said:


> It looks fantastic. I can't wait to see a pictures of the whole band. Dare I hope for a video?


Thanks Scareme!

Lol I have to finish a lot more before I video it. I want to do the faux finish and get the bass player done this week.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Skull attached to bass scroll.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Dammit, Bob, now I want to swap out the scroll on my violin for a skull


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Let's keep the violins out of Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil Bob said:


> Let's keep the violins out of Halloween.


And the sax:googly::devil::jol:


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

More on the bass.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Amazing piece.. The detail on the scroll and peg skulls is great. I can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

All done!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Holy.... AWESOME!!!! I want one I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol thanks Draik!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

pagan said:


> Amazing piece.. The detail on the scroll and peg skulls is great. I can't wait to see the progress!


Thanks Pagan!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous piece of work, Bob!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks fantastic! What an awesome job.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

haha! great prop, I like the cigarette too, that _is_ a cigarette, isn't it? I've know a few bass players in my time...


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I get to finish the bass player now.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

kevin242 said:


> haha! great prop, I like the cigarette too, that _is_ a cigarette, isn't it? I've know a few bass players in my time...


It's definately a cigarette and probably tobacco.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love all the details.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is awesome awesome!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks IMU and Deb!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You should be a luthier because that baby is beautiful! Nice job.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Is that thing in tune? Have you tried playing anything on it?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The bass looks great, and I love the skulls.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lunatic said:


> You should be a luthier because that baby is beautiful! Nice job.


Thanks Lunatic! I learned a new word today, lol.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

camsauce said:


> Is that thing in tune? Have you tried playing anything on it?


Nah, it's just a prop. The strings are black elastic cords with silver paint brushed on them.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> The bass looks great, and I love the skulls.


Thanks Spooky1!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG Evil Bob! I just looked at this thread again and realized I had a dream last night cutting out the shape of the bass from plywood. I now realize how that dream started. Weird. I love the bass since I play the electric bass.
It's got to be either comforting or rather creepy to know that I have you in my dreams.:zombie:


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Lol okay... 
BTW, since you play bass, let me apologize in advance for my bass player's animation. Time is running out and I'm going tocut corners.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job, wish I was that talented!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Doesn't it still need a stick thing on the bottom to hold it up off the floor?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

karen936 said:


> Nice job, wish I was that talented!!


Thanks Karen!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

debbie5 said:


> Doesn't it still need a stick thing on the bottom to hold it up off the floor?


Yes, real ones do, but i want the base (of the bass) to be steady, so I left it off.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

omigod this is truly amazing. i... i... YOU NEED TO LOCK THIS THING DOWN OR SOMEONE (not me, no really, i would never) WILL TAKE IT. That is just beautiful. 

What was your address again? ; )


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Pensivepumpkin! I have two 15 lb savage rat terriers who love ankles. So phone ahead!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

OUTSTANDING !!!!! Ive been seeing it on FB and I thought you were really making a real stand up Bass to play I had no idea it was a prop ....it is too cool for words!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

morbid mike said:


> OUTSTANDING !!!!! Ive been seeing it on FB and I thought you were really making a real stand up Bass to play I had no idea it was a prop ....it is too cool for words!!!


Thanks Mike! No, just a prop. I have no musical talent. The only way I can carry a tune is in an iPod.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I am now officially a bass player groupie


----------

